# Post Race Aches



## satch7 (Mar 29, 2011)

I ran the Newham 10k race on Sunday for Diabetes UK (Raise ?1100 in the process) but since then my leg, or to be more precise the area between my heel and calf muscle is hurting like hell.

I tested by blood sugar before hand and it was 13 which i thought was o.k to compensate for the run.

I had nothing but a bannan pre race as I thought I had enough in the tank to stop me going low. After the race I had a drink of Powerade.

Tested my blood in the afternoon and it was 29!!!!!! So a rather rapid injection to bring it down was done but since then my legs have really hurting.

Anyone think this is due to the high blood sugar. I have tested since then and it is back to normal.

Next run is the BUPA 10k for Diabetes UK so hoping not to have the same pain as I have now.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

Well done on raising such a terrific amount!  How much training had you done beforehand, and did you find it hard-going at all? Did you do better than expected? Sometimes, in a race, you push yourself harder than you might in training, so the aches and pains could just be down to that. Sounds like you might have picked up a sore Achilles with the lower-leg pain. I shouldn't imagine that the high levels later were a factor in the aches and pains. I've laways found out that the best thing is to rest for a day (but keep moving - maybe a brisk walk) and then try a short run the day after. A lot of aches and pains are due to lactic acid build up and exercising helps clear the effects of this.

Did you test before drinking the powerade? It may have been that you didn't have enough insulin circulating to help process the extra carbs.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 29, 2011)

First of all, congrats on your run and fund raising. 

I doubt there connection is between high blood sugar and aching legs, more likely a connection between running 10km and aching legs. 
There are many techniques for easing aching after a race, although some is inevitable - my fit, experienced and non-diabetic partner comes down stairs sideways for a day or two after adventure races or mountain marathons.
Personally, within the hours after a run / orienteering race, I like to have a warm shower or warm bath, as that eases my muscles. 
Others favour ice baths, massages by specialist sports physios or sports masseurs etc. Some races have masseurs at race finishes, often with long queues.
Next day, I tend to walk / cycle as normal, but not do more than necessary.


----------



## satch7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well my aim was to do it un under an hour and did it in 59 mins.

It didn't feel to hard whilst doing the race apart from the usual effects.

I did plenty of training before hand, three times a week running about 5k every time no effects on the legs and I usually didn't need to take any energy drinks as my blood sugar seemed o.k before and after.

Will be going for a short jog tonight so maybe it just getting rid of the lactic acid. I haven't had a bath but warm shower after and every morning since.

I didn't test before the powerade, hindsight suggests I should as I probably didn't have enough insulin the body.

I will experiment with a few things before the next one. 

Anyone running the London 10k for Diabetes UK, would be good to run as a group. Saw a few other Diabetes UK vests on Sunday followed by nodding acknowledgement!


----------

